# Paint issue



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

After 3 weeks of ownership I noticed some light runs in the paintwork on, below the crease line between roof and near side quarter panel. Taken to Audi,sent to bodyshop.Told them I really dont want car sprayed as I know they need to blend surrounding areas in.Guy said,Dont worry mate ,we do R8s ?. Told him, This is my R8 then?? Checked my rights online. Under Consumer rights act 2015 I can return car in 1st 30 days if faulty,for a full refund.After 30 days must allow at least one repair attempt. Got her on 1st Feb over 30 days when she goes in this Friday. Registered my concerns with Audi uk on 29th Feb ,also Glasgow Audi. To make sure I have a case opened within the 30 day window with reference no.
Already took it elsewhere for a look, guy reckons its the metallic in the mythos thats ran before the laquer applied. Really dont want a new car thats having paintwork done already. I have informed the dealer of this,no reply,but I am willing to accept a replacement car,only done 1000 miles.
What do you all think? Should I allow repair or not? As you know,could be a real hassle getting refund or replacement.
Thanks


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

30 day cooling off period with any contract.

Id prob get it in writing though before your time is up.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

placeborick said:


> 30 day cooling off period with any contract.
> 
> Id prob get it in writing though before your time is up.


Sorry to hear about your paint problems.

You have put your complaint in writing before your 30 days right to cancel has expired - that's good. That means that you could now allow the dealer the opportunity to put it right, and then if after that you are still dissatisfied you may rely on your initial complaint and cancel the contract.

There's no reason why the body shop shouldn't be able to match the factory paint standard, but make sure you check it thoroughly afterwards; metallic is harder to match than solid paint.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Could well be it has been repaired already and hence the run. It's not uncommon for cars to have reification work before delivery. I'm pretty sure you can't just hand it back, they have to put it right however. Shouldn't be a problem, you could even try taking it to a detailer and have them take a look at it and give you advise as to where the run is. if its in the clear coat i would have the detailer sort it and do the whole car at the same time.

If not, Audi do this all the time - its no big deal.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a friend who owns a bodyshop around the corner from the local bmw dealer.

Most of his business is new unregistered cars damaged in transit.

So while you are well within your right not to want it resprayed (where was the quality control) it may have been resprayed post delivery which has caused the issue in the first place.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Been to a Detailer,he said its under the laquer so cant do anything with it. Went to dealers today with my work car. Dressed like a tramp.I walked in and asked for Derek Lyon,Head of business or George Croll ,Director. Sales staff nearly had a heart attack.Got Derek Lyon. Calmly explained my concerns with him,handed him my letter with all the details and communication with Audi uk on it,with my reference number. Basically said to him,If car needs paintwork done I dont want it. Willing to accept a replacement or a refund. He was very pleasant, knows its going in on Friday and will personally view it. So far so good, keep you posted.
I am a painter myself and really fussy


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Is this car rented or bought with your own money ?


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Bought through audi finance, large deposit and half financed?? Paid off in full in 4 years,should I let audi finance know?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Bought through audi finance, large deposit and half financed?? Paid off in full in 4 years,should I let audi finance know?


Yes,especially if go down the reject route.

The reason I asked was really twofold.One being if it was a low deposit PCP and you intended to hand it back in say 2/3 years and move on,then I would've said let the body shop sort it out.
On the other hand because you've put down a hefty deposit and intend to keep the car,then I'd want a perfect job done (which may be easier said than done),or a replacement,however bare in mind it may prove difficult to reject the car without giving the dealer a chance to sort it out first.You would have a stronger case if they can't get it right.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Understand. As I said in my first post,Consumer rights act updated 2015.I have 30 days,if fault found,entitled to a full refund.After 30 days they are allowed a chance to resolve any problems,hence registering my concerns before the 30 days were up. Thanks. I know rejecting it can be a can of worms,hence I will give them the chance to replace it.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Good luck,let us know how you get on,it'll be far from smooth sailing [smiley=argue.gif] Await with interest


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Just read on TTs seats thread about seat problems. Also the post about If youve paid £100 or more on a credit card then they are part responsible. Now theres a thought,paid £500 deposit on my card,will look into that as well


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Credit card always gives you protection with any purchase, not sure how this will pan out. As others have said I would assume it has been damaged in transit and had a sub standard repair. Years ago bought a new Honda civic that had a paint run in the door, we didn't get very far with it but then we didn't push that hard, was in the days before everyone knew their rights. Feel your pain nothing takes the shine of a new car faster than something like this.

Wish you well with it and out of interest was it Glasgow or Hamilton audi you bought it from? Hopefully you got it from a dealer outwith central Scotland as in my experience the lookers audi group can be a nightmare to deal with.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Unfortunately it was Glasgow Audi,now Lookers  ... Nitemare awaits then


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Best of luck with Glasgow Audi, I didn't use them but did try to buy a car from Edinburgh Audi also owned by lookers and they could not get anywhere near the same deal I got from Lincoln Audi who are owned by JCT600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Their body shop is actually really good, I had to use them years ago with my mk1. I would imagine they will try repair it to your satisfaction and then maybe compensation/free services. To be honest your lucky you noticed it in time as so many cars are repaired after delivery.

Hopefully you can reject the car if that's what you want but would assume they will push to go down the repair route. You should phone the citizens advice bureau they will keep you right with what you have to do to involve the credit card company and also what letters you need to send and when, remember to send letters recorded and keep proof of delivery.

Previously there was a cab in Hamilton not sure if it's still there, they helped me in the past when I bought a car that was an import and sold to me as a uk car. The dealer Arnold clark had sold my trade in the day I took it in, when the cab got involved they told me I could insist AC got my trade in back, to have the v5 amended etc. I was surprised at just how much clout they carried. In the end I settled for a few grand compensation and a letter from AC stating if any problems due to car being a import for things not covered by warranty they would pay for it. I don't know if the advice I got from the cab was correct but what I know is Arnold clark who have a reputation of being hard to deal with bent over backwards, offered me a new car or whatever it would take to make me happy without any fight at all. Can only assume it was the cab's help as I expected a lot of hassle.

Good luck


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

gogs said:


> Best of luck with Glasgow Audi, I didn't use them but did try to buy a car from Edinburgh Audi also owned by lookers and they could not get anywhere near the same deal I got from Lincoln Audi who are owned by JCT600
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think since taken over by the Lookers group, a lot of the more "dodgy" practices have been sorted out and eliminated. I bought from them when owned by Lomond Audi as well a few years ago. I think it's when you start to get issues you actually see how good the dealer is and how they react.

Good luck in getting things sorted Iain.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for all your advice and comments guys,the wife was on about letting them fix it and see if I want to accept it? Obviously,if I do,I want some extras.Like 4 years free servicing and anything else I can think of. Can they retro fit folding mirrors Lol. I will update after the visit on Friday. Already phoned credit card company. Daft person thought I wanted help with recovering my £500 deposit?? Told them no, recovery of my funds as goods faulty. To let them know on Friday and they will send the forms. Hopefully does not come to that.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Sorry about your woes. Aren't all Audi repairs guaranteed for several years and if so would that give you further peace of mind re the future?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Any update ?


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Went in the other day,Handed a letter to Derek lyon,Head of business.Stating that I wanted a replacement if it cant be fixed without painting. He was very sympathetic to my concerns. Car went in today,got boot catch fixed and they foned me to say going to body shop about 1.30pm. I was en route anyway so went straight there. I arrived as they were viewing it. Give him his due,Mr Lyons took it over personally. Hung about the dealers for a while,I was called to say it would be ready about 5.30,no paintwork done but no time to view. I have arranged to go over about 12ish to inspect it tomorrow. Heres hoping that whatever they done ie polishing? Has done the trick. I will take a torch and also put it under some uv light. If its ok I will be delighted. Update tomorrow,thanks

So far they seem to be bending over backwards,think it has helped going straight to the top


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Good they are appearing to be helpful. Is the bodyshop place in Hillington (other side of the motorway from the showroom)?


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes,bodyshop is at last roundabout heading towards Crookfur through Hillington,at petrol station,turn right and just keep going to the end


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Went in today,with the sun shining on it looked worse after polish? I have now emailed the Head of Business saying nicely,I want a replacement car or refund.As of my hand delivered letter to him mid week.All the top men seem to get weekends off?
Sent him pictures from my fone. He answered saying, That looks really bad. I will be keeping that message. Also , he will be in touch beginning of the week. Watch this space......  :?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It amazes me why the body shop would hand it back.Are they stupid,but then you hear of this sort if thing going on all the time !
Like you've said already, document everything and keep us informed :mrgreen:


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Got a call today from Lomond/lookers Audi,Glasgow. They were asking what it would take to keep me in the car,repair,free servicing.Told Robin I would be in touch.Phoned my better half.She said what I already knew. I would always be aware that it had paintwork done and it would annoy me constantly. Went to the dealers,told Robin this,I just couldnt accept a repair with whatever else they were offering.He was very understanding. Spoke to Mr Lyon,Head of Business. He has been in touch with Audi UK for their assistance in the costs of replacing my car. Asked if there was anything on my spec list I could do without, Heated seats,electric lumbar support,tints,rear parking sensors,centre arm rest and cruise. Told him I could do without the cruise but would like light and rain sensor instead?? Opened up the colours to Grey, Scuba Blue,White,Mythos black. Kinda off black though. They said they will be in touch asap . I have emailed Audi UK to say the dealers have been more than helpfull and would appreciate their cooperation. If I could figure out how to post the pics from my fone onto here I would??? I will ask the younger members of the family.
Thanks


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sounds promising, try asking for one with a petrol engine :lol:

To post pictures you need to join a site like photo bucket which is free and you host the pictures from there


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

I Hope this works out, I have been following the thread since joining the forum. I hope Audi UK realise that if they fail to deal with this matter correctly it will reflect very badly on them. I see people on this forum are spending their hard earned money will have the highest expectations when it comes to customer service.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

I done 395 miles for £40 diesel. Car has plenty of torque and is fast enough for me   .
Hopefully they will be true to their word.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, To post a picture, use the "upload attachment" beneath each post.
Hoggy.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It seems the dealership are being personable,fingers crossed !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Pics from iainfrmeastkilbride...Click to enlarge.



















Hoggy.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow those paint streaks are hideous; don't blame you one jot for wanting to get rid. Good luck with the replacement and hopefully Audi will throw some goodies your way; free services or the like.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

How did that get through inspection ?
Good luck with the swap over 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

You honestly struggle to see this in normal light,certainly stands out in the sun though. The long runs that go right down to my black phone cover didnt show until they polished it


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmmm... I wonder if a Professional Detailer could get those out, maybe using a deep cutting compound? You are right to pursue though.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

On a new car it's completely unacceptable, glad they are playing ball 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Really bad, hope they do refund or replace. If you do end up trying a professional detailer there is one on detailing world his work looks top notch and he also takes classes teaching others how to use the polishers correctly etc he isn't far away from you in halfway/cambuslang. Haven't used him myself but have seen lots of threads where he has achieved amazing results with paint correction, will look out his name if that's a route you end up going.

Good luck


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Mr R and Bhoy78. Been to a detailer.He wouldnt touch it.Said its under the laquer. Its up high on quarter panel,virtually whole side of car would need to be sprayed. Really dont want the car now.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Jeez mate, that looks really bad.

Hopefully they will just get you a new one. Heads should roll in the paint shop at Audi, the QC dept, and the dealer who did the pdi and clean before you picked it up

Good luck


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi folks,
Got an email tonite asking if I am free tomorrow to go in to discuss how they change my car. Will post what they have to say and offer tomorrow nite,fingers crossed


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sounds promising sure it will work out well 8)


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Hopefully they will sort things out for you! Shame they didn't take a more conciliatory approach to the side-skirt issue but I guess the key difference here is that yours, thankfully, appears to be a one-off!


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Update time?
Went to dealers,they tried their best to get a stock car close to my spec. Heated seats,electric lumbar,reversing sensors,hill hold.arm rest,cruise but failed. The problem is I have the 20 spoke wheels on my Sport so that limits drastically what is available. Couldnt get close to my spec. They have to go back to Audi Uk for assistance as it means factory build so the one I am driving will de value by the time it arrives. Seriously considering them looking for 2.0litre petrol to see if they can get close to spec.They even had a look at Diesel s-lines but no heated seats in stock. I like the diesel but ,I suppose,I dont do a lot of mileage. What do you guys think? will I see if they can get a petrol instead?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I do under 20 miles 5 days a week in my car so go petrol every time, unless your doing a lot of miles I'd go petrol, you'll get argument for both fuels i'm sure but if you want to go petrol I'd push them to see what you could get, maybe a better specced car, no ask no get 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi mate,

the petrol vs diesel debate is a very personal one... that's down to you and you alone.

For my 2 penneth... you've done absolutely nothing wrong in this debacle and mustn't get fobbed off. You ordered a car in good faith and it's not up to scratch. I'm not saying Audi will do it, but lots of companies rely on consumers caving in under pressure or the hassle builds to the point that they settle for something they didn't want just to bring an end to it.

If it were me I would actually want more than I ordered... ie the exact car you ordered plus compensation for the aggro. Like I said, you've done nothing wrong.

I'm assuming they cant find a suitable or higher specced car and swap the 20's over?

Good Luck,

Scott


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

They did look at s-lines for me too.No heated seats etc.The reason I chose sport was worried about harder suspension.Roads crap round here.They can offer me cars with less spec.I dont want that. I only drive it at weekends,wife drives it locally during the week.Audi Uk just foned me to see how I got on. Explained all to them,also dealers doing there best for me.If they come back with s-line petrol over weekend with good spec I will seriously consider it.If not,its a new build.They did ask if I would consider a roadster. My wife has a Z3 that only comes out in the summer. 16 years old now n she is the second owner,got it for her 40th. Em,a few years ago. So that was a no.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Best of luck Iain, I'm sure you'll get what you want, but be firm with them, as already said you've done nothing wrong and they know that

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> The reason I chose sport was worried about harder suspension.Roads crap round here.


I'm surprised you ordered the car with 20's.They'll be knackered in next to no time,I'd forsake these and go for the 19's with the advantage that higher profile tyres bring.
It'll also open up a whole new choice of what you want.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Sorry guys. Maybe you mis understood. They are 20 spoke? Not 20 inch. A lot of sports have 10 spoke 18 inch. Mine are 20 spoke 18 inch.Not many about but I think they look better. No cost option


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Just get them to swap the wheels over, not sure about the mk3 market but in the mk2 the s lines always appeared to me to have a higher resale value than the sport, something to consider. In saying that the mk3 sport looks really nice when imo the mk2 sport was a bit bland compared to the s line.

If a diesel car meets your needs then why let them pressure you into a petrol? in saying that the fuel economy in the petrol model is probably pretty good.

Final option just demand a refund and see what stock cars are available at other dealerships throughout the country. I would imagine if they thought you would seriously take a refund that they will find you a higher spec car or a similar one with maybe some compensation thrown in as they really wont want to refund you.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Yea,I asked about swapping the wheels over n they said something along the lines of,It affects the warranty???. I have built the car on Drive the deal with all my spec and added Folding mirrors and Light and rain sensor. Just over 26k. So if I have to walk I will. Although they seem to be willing to order a new one for me. Take the cruise out or electric lumbar out n add folding mirrors n light n rain sensor. Delivery 3 months? No charge. The car was registered 1st Feb


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Doesn't sound to bad then if you get to drive yours with no charge till the factory order arrives, also it will be a plate newer and you could change the colour or whatever if you wanted to. Sounds like they are being really helpful, couple of free services or a free light n rain sensor job done. Don't have electric lumbar on mine but I really like the auto lights/wipers would be ordering it on any car I get in the future.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Might be worth trying to test drive Sport and S-line back to back (18 vs 19 wheels). The test drive I had was in a Sport, and can't say I noticed a significant difference in ride quality between that and the S-line with the bigger wheels.

Do they not have anything in the showroom that's just sitting waiting to be bought!? Actually passed Glasgow Audi this afternoon but couldn't see what they had sitting inside!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Update time?
> Went to dealers,they tried their best to get a stock car close to my spec. Heated seats,electric lumbar,reversing sensors,hill hold.arm rest,cruise but failed. The problem is I have the 20 spoke wheels on my Sport so that limits drastically what is available. Couldnt get close to my spec. They have to go back to Audi Uk for assistance as it means factory build so the one I am driving will de value by the time it arrives. Seriously considering them looking for 2.0litre petrol to see if they can get close to spec.They even had a look at Diesel s-lines but no heated seats in stock. I like the diesel but ,I suppose,I dont do a lot of mileage. What do you guys think? will I see if they can get a petrol instead?


You've done nothing wrong. They should just order the car you originally wanted and their problem to suck up any losses. If it takes 3-4 months,mother prob not yours


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Here is the offer guys. 2litre petrol sport. Mythos black. auto dim rvm with light n rain sensor,hold assist,heated seats,elec/folding mirrors,parking sensors rear,audi side assist and audi sound system. What u think??
I only do abt 8k a year so petrol is fine? And they do my tints as on my car.Also asked if they can retro fit centre arm rest?? I do use it


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Main thing is how you feel about the offer? Does sound like they are trying to help for sure

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm amazed changing a factory set of 18's in an Audi dealership for a different set of factory 18's would invalidate a warranty!


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

I think its a good offer.They now say they can put my wheels on?? Weird eh? If I build the two cars the petrol is slightly more expensive with the extras compared to mine. Told him its a goer if they can retro fit armrest?? Also pay for my plate transfer.If no armrest I go for some free servicing? If u see plate ENZ 323 its me lol


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sounds good if your happy with it, at 8k a year you would be better of having a petrol anyway. The TT does always look better with the tints but you should look at the recent post on here about having tints not done at the factory to make sure your happy with the finish and the visuals around the heater element, that's assuming they aren't going to replace the factory glass to give you your tints.

Think long and hard about it, it is a major purchase and last thing you want is to regret your choice a few months down the line. It's just pure bad luck that has taken the shine off your new car purchase and they should be doing something to make that right for you.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Yea,I have read the post about the tints. Mine were added anyway after build, Pentagon from Glasgow done it. I am actually working in the guys house who owns Pentagon.Gary Winston. He was 1st window tinter in Scotland. I have known him for many years.Nice guy. Oh,I am off on holiday Thursday morn,car booked in to Edinburgh airport so need a car with my reg on it for car park. Wonder which one it will be? 8)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Yea,I have read the post about the tints. Mine were added anyway after build, Pentagon from Glasgow done it. I am actually working in the guys house who owns Pentagon.Gary Winston. He was 1st window tinter in Scotland. I have known him for many years.Nice guy. Oh,I am off on holiday Thursday morn,car booked in to Edinburgh airport so need a car with my reg on it for car park. Wonder which one it will be? 8)


haha well glad your happy will keep my eye out for your new car on the expressway 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Really pleased you've got a deal, get it, enjoy it and put the bad experience behind you 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Agree, glad you've got a good resolution on this.  Hope you enjoy the new car.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Sounds like they sorted it out and you're happy.

See you have a private plate. Makes it easier for them to put it straight on the lot, as not obviously traceable.

Wonder how long before the car appears as an approved Audi used car? With or without paint corrected?


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

If they fit armrest or give me free servicing I will do the deal. I will take a note of vin no and new reg issued and post it. When i txt Head of finance to say I will accept the deal if they retro fit armrest n pay for transfer he didnt answer me. See what he says once he finds out re arm rest


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Well guys.Shook on the 2.0 litre sport petrol with Hill hold,light n rain sensor mirror,folding auto dimming mirrors,audi side assist,heated seats,rear parking sensors,Audi sound system and aftermarket tints. Straight swap for my 65plate diesel sport.They also putting my 20 spoke wheels on and a couple of services thrown in. Derek Lyon,Head of Finance has been really helpfull all along.Also Chris Grise from Audi uk who has constantly phoned to see how I was progressing. Hats off to them.Hope the Pdi goes well??  
I am off to Thailand 4am tomorrow for just over two weeks so hopefully ready when I return. Boy will I go over her with a fine tooth comb


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sounds like you've got things sorted in the end 

Enjoy your break 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Well guys.Shook on the 2.0 litre sport petrol with Hill hold,light n rain sensor mirror,folding auto dimming mirrors,audi side assist,heated seats,rear parking sensors,Audi sound system and aftermarket tints. Straight swap for my 65plate diesel sport.They also putting my 20 spoke wheels on and a couple of services thrown in. Derek Lyon,Head of Finance has been really helpfull all along.Also Chris Grise from Audi uk who has constantly phoned to see how I was progressing. Hats off to them.Hope the Pdi goes well??
> I am off to Thailand 4am tomorrow for just over two weeks so hopefully ready when I return. Boy will I go over her with a fine tooth comb


Well done mate, everyone loves a happy ending! :lol: :wink:

Have a great time in Thailand too you lucky bugger!


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Picked up Mythos black 2 litre TFSi sport today as replacement. Paintwork perfect,nice growl. Lane assist,folding mirrors,light n rain sensors,heated seats,rear parking sensors,upgraded stereo and a few other toys. Well happy.
Ps Thailand was great too


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Picked up Mythos black 2 litre TFSi sport today as replacement. Paintwork perfect,nice growl. Lane assist,folding mirrors,light n rain sensors,heated seats,rear parking sensors,upgraded stereo and a few other toys. Well happy.
> Ps Thailand was great too


Congrats Iain enjoy it 8)


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Remember to post some pics!


----------

